# 1996 Nissan 200SX SE-R 5spd for Sale in Houston, TX



## nissan200sxer (Aug 7, 2004)

1996 Black 200SX SE-R 5spd for sale in Houston, TX
98,700 Miles, Clean, Runs Great! 
If you're interested please check out my E-bay listing for more information and pics or shoot me an email. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2486397882


----------

